# My Wife Gets a Newcomb Pottery Vase



## kadriver (Jun 26, 2015)

About 20 years ago my wife found a very rare piece of pottery at a yard sale for $0.50 cents. We did not know what it was so we put it on eBay and it sold for $1000! We were in disbelief and after it sold she wanted to keep it. Of course we could not keep it so I reluctantly shipped it. She has been disappointed with me over it ever since.

I finally bought it back for her and gave it to her for our 36th wedding anniversary. Here is a video of her reaction. She is nearly impossible to buy a gift for, but as you'll see, this was a total surprise - she almost couldn't believe her eyes. What a rewarding experience it was to see her happiness.

She has an eye infection, and that is why she uses a tissue to wipe her eye during the video.

kadriver

https://youtu.be/7bPINaF72IE


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jun 26, 2015)

Very nice!

Dave


----------



## Smack (Jun 27, 2015)

lol, couple dollars, looks like it was a good day.


----------



## MarcoP (Jun 27, 2015)

Thumb up!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 27, 2015)

Good video. Good gift. No doubt she really liked it.


----------



## GotTheBug (Jun 27, 2015)

Well done Sir.


----------



## maynman1751 (Jun 27, 2015)

Great gift Pete! You truly have a heart of GOLD! 8) 8) 8)


----------

